# Surly Long Haul Trucker



## daveIT (Mar 12, 2004)

Surly LHT 56cm
Chris King Headset
Nitto Randonneur Bar
Thomson Stem 100mm 25.4 clamp (changing in future to something with
more rise)
Cinelli Tape / Bar Plugs
Planet X Seatpost (heavy, lot longer than I need--might replace)
Surly Constrictor Clamp
San Marco Rolls Saddle (Brooks B-17 on the way)
Time ATAC Z
XT cranks 22/32/44 175mm
ES-71 Bottom Bracket 68x118
XT Chain
XT Cassette 11-34
Shimano Dura-Ace 9 spd downtube shifters
XT front dérailleur (top swing bottom pull)
XT rear dérailleur
Avid SD7 V-Brakes
DiaCompe 287-V levers
SKS Pletscher Double Leg Kickstand
Surly Nice Racks front and rear
36H Velocity Dyad laced to LX hubs with Wheelsmith butted spokes,
brass nips
LX skewers
Schwalbe Marathon Plus 700x28c
Planet Bike Cascadia Hybrid/Touring Fenders
Knog lights (2 red/2 white)
2 bungee cords 

Weighs 38.5 on the bathroom scale with the bar bag bracket installed (not including items below)

Ortlieb Ultimate 5 Plus Handlebar bag
Ortlieb Backpacker Plus rear panniers
Ortlieb Sport Packer Plus front panniers


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Very classy.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Sweetness.

One assumes you are going to do more with that baby than ride down to the corner store for a pack of smokes.


----------



## rocky rode (Nov 15, 2005)

Very, very nice. I would have bult it almost just like you. How are the 287-V levers and V-brakes working out? I have no experience with the levers, just curious.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

38.5 pounds and no carbon bottle cages?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

daveIT said:


> Weighs 38.5 on the bathroom scale with the bar bag bracket installed



for real? that sure doesn't look like a 38lb bike


----------



## daveIT (Mar 12, 2004)

I have some trips floating around in my head. Nothing too crazy because I'm in military and "only" get 30 days off a year. I'll be doing some trips around AK and I'm tossing around a Vancover, BC to Portland or Bend, OR trip.

The V-brake/287V combo is working very nice so far...and that's with older pads.

The 38.5 lbs was on my scale...me standing on it and then me standing on it holding bike. I'm going to ride down to the LBS soon and put it on their scale. It felt light (compared to my Yeti 575!) before I put the racks, fenders and kickstand on.

No carbon cages...I'm waiting for the next, best, lighter thing to come out.


----------



## daveIT (Mar 12, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> for real? that sure doesn't look like a 38lb bike


OK, it was 36 at the LBS. I'm sure the Brooks B-17, panniers and handlebar bag will push it back upto or over 38.5. 

The kickstand is heavy but I love that thing. I can stand it up on that and hook up my Chariot trailer with my kid in it. Before I had to lean my bike and kind of hold onto it. I left it a little long so I can push it into the grass. I can change tires and everything. It's like a mini work stand!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Very nice build Dave! I built mine almost 2 years ago and I love it. I've even taken it out on fireroads.


----------



## daveIT (Mar 12, 2004)

I've been commuting around Anchorage town on grass, gravel, glass and the nasty roots that mess up our paved trails. I'm impressed with the Schwalbe Marathon Plus tires so far. I used to get pummeled on my fixed gear with 23c tires!

I took the front rack off since I don't plan on any real long trips where I'll need to load front and back.

The poor bike has taken on a browish hue from all the dust. We need some rain!


----------



## Icculus (Mar 14, 2007)

Very nice. Who cares what it weighs? You could climb Everest with that gearing. My next bike will be a Surly. Please post your experiences with that beauty.


----------



## daveIT (Mar 12, 2004)

*First tour*

Posted over on mtbr

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=293151

I'd post it here, but it takes forever to upload the pics! You gotta be logged in to see them I think.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

daveIT said:


> I'd post it here, but it takes forever to upload the pics! You gotta be logged in to see them I think.


I think we deserve better.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Awesome report. I really like the functionality of the LHT. In my size they use 26" wheels and since I have a rigid mountain bike set up as my touring/adventure bike I can't seem to justify moving over to the LHT if it isn't going to be any faster. Shame about having to take the train back but at least you missed the dogs.


----------



## KeatonR (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice looking bike. Wish I could see those pics, but I'm too lazy to join another forum. My wife is from Homer, and we were married there, so I think I have an idea. Thinking I might do Anchorage to Homer one day.


----------

